# Questions on Contour HD Cameras



## Grey (Jun 11, 2011)

I know that this is something not usually seen or talked about here, and if this is not the right place to post it please move or delete, but if anyone has experience with this stuff I am just looking for some insight. Recently I have been really getting into the video aspect as I go along in my photojournalism stuff and I have gotten a decent video camera for around 500$. Though recently I have really wanted something that would be able to use while actually doing something(not able to use hands) and is HD. I found this.

http://contour.com/camera/contour_hd

Now I really liked the idea of this for use during water sports, and they do have a waterproof casing you can buy. They have mounts for surfboards and the like but I question the strength of a helmet mount during some higher speed water sports. Though I really have no idea. If anyone has any insight on how durable the mounts are or just the camera in general would be appreciated.


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks very interesting.

I was told by a friend who is a TV producer to get a hero camera. Not sure about the mounts on either camera but they both sound pretty cool.


----------



## Grey (Jun 11, 2011)

I have looked into the GoPro cameras as well. What I have found in the comparison of the two is that the GoPro has overall higher quality of video, but when it comes down to durability the contour is better due to how small its overall profile is. It is mounted usually in a way that keeps it closer to the thing it is mounted on. I guess the decision it comes down to is what you are doing while using the camera.


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2011)

A review on the contour camera from B&H...






> Most Liked Negative Review
> 
> Not quite the quality I expected
> I intend to use this product for action video in a variety of motorsports applications. It's a nice, compact and self-contained unit that produces 1920 x 1080P full HD video files. I just received the camera and tested it, however, and I wasn't too pleased with the results. The video quality is pretty poor in low to medium light conditions, but I didn't expect miracles here. In spite of its wide-angle lens, which is most ideal for depth of field, the video shows considerable blurriness in the outer third of the frame. When I contacted customer service to know if this is "normal," I was told that it's just unavoidable becuse of the lens they've chosen. So, plan on having to crop your video to less than full resolution if you desire a sharper image from corner to corner. Additionally, the playback through their included software is terrible. It appears to play only about 1 of every 10 frames, so it's virtually useless. Another inquiry to customer service revealed that the software is incapable of playback at resolutions greater than 720x480 30fps. So, the software provided with the camera is incapable of playback at the resolutions that make the camera appealing. A fix for the software is not expected until late in the first quarter of next year. The only silver lining is, because the video is captured on a Micro SD card, the files can be pulled off the card and viewed via Quicktime or any one of many popular video editing software packages. Last but not least, the camera doesn't include a 1/4-20 tripod mount. The only mount included is an adhesive one-use mount, so if you plan to use it in a variety of locations, you'll need to purchase a separate mounting bracket.
> ...


Also its not imaged stabilized. Unlike the hero camera.


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> I have looked into the GoPro cameras as well. What I have found in the comparison of the two is that the GoPro has overall higher quality of video, but when it comes down to durability the contour is better due to how small its overall profile is. It is mounted usually in a way that keeps it closer to the thing it is mounted on. I guess the decision it comes down to is what you are doing while using the camera.



True, pros and cons for both.


----------



## Grey (Jun 11, 2011)

Also after looking at the link you gave it seems the GoPro gives you a package of stuff(including different mounts) when you get the camera for much cheaper then when you just get the contour by itself. Hmmm....


----------



## Grey (Jun 11, 2011)

Really what I want to see is if either of these cameras and the way they are mounted to a helmet will survive a head first crash into the water during a high speed water sport, or will I lose a 300$ camera to the grand Mississippi. Ill give an example, don't have to watch the entire video, just watch long enough to get the idea of the speed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2PTAu5v5EY

If this guy were to fall off and hit the water face first, how would the mount hold up? Well not when he is in the air, but if I were to be thrown off I would like to know it would be okay.


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2011)

I think i'd be trying to secure it with something extra.


----------



## peefyloo (Jun 19, 2011)

I personally have no idea about the technical aspect, but my daughter uses a GoPro when she wakeboards and hasn't had any durability problems. Still works like the day she bought it.


----------



## Grey (Jun 20, 2011)

peefyloo said:


> I personally have no idea about the technical aspect, but my daughter uses a GoPro when she wakeboards and hasn't had any durability problems. Still works like the day she bought it.



Any mount made for wakeboarding would be solid I would think, though it is good to hear it works well since that is something I would be using the camera for. I have seen problems with mounts that use suction and is not adhesive, do you know which kind it is?


----------



## Grey (Jun 20, 2011)

Also searching for a Tech Bag that would be good for the gear I always have on me. After doing much searching through the internet I have not been able to find something that would best suit the type of gear I would like to have in my bag. Even Camera bags made for these this type of stuff does not look right since they either are too big with too much space or too small.
I will give a list of the gear I carry or plan to carry.

1. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos1d/           Canon Eos 1 with a 28-135mm lens

2.Medium sized laptop (also looking to buy)

3.Regular sized hand held video camera

4.One of the two HD non hand held video cameras that have been mentioned here.

5.Various mounts and accessories for HD camera

6. Batteries/Flashes for my Canon

I need something durable and in-side padding so my gear wont be slamming against each other if I am running etc. Also preferably a single sling bag, makes it much easier to get to my gear faster. Again I am searching this myself and not asking you guys to do the homework for me, but seeing as some of you guys might have experience in carrying tech in such a way I thought it this would be a good place to ask.


----------



## peefyloo (Jun 23, 2011)

She has a strap mount for a vented helmet and another one called a "KiteHero." She uses that one the most. It is the same that is pictured in this video:


----------



## Dame (Jun 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> Also searching for a Tech Bag that would be good for the gear I always have on me. After doing much searching through the internet I have not been able to find something that would best suit the type of gear I would like to have in my bag. Even Camera bags made for these this type of stuff does not look right since they either are too big with too much space or too small.
> I will give a list of the gear I carry or plan to carry.
> 1. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos1d/ Canon Eos 1 with a 28-135mm lens
> 2.Medium sized laptop (also looking to buy)
> ...


I've had to carry cameras, laptops and other gear like that as well. (Or if I'm lucky I get *someone* to carry it for me.) But right before SHOT this year I went looking for a new bag to make it easier. Tenba has the best bags for all that gear out there. I freakin' love their bags. I use one of their small Messenger bags and I can fit a netbook, a camera body, three lenses, power and data cables, and my personal stuff like ID and phone.

I'm attaching an article I wrote for a client on their bags. Check them out at http://Tenba.com (no I do not get any kind of kick backs, LOL).


----------



## Grey (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks alot Dame, alot of those bags look exactly like what I am looking for. I have alot of freelance jobs coming up, including two that are the years biggest events around here. The John Deer Classic and Bix is a really busy time and it means alot of running around for me so these bags will be perfect. I will look into getting one of these and give an update on how it works out.


----------



## Dame (Jun 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> Thanks alot Dame, alot of those bags look exactly like what I am looking for. I have alot of freelance jobs coming up, including two that are the years biggest events around here. The John Deer Classic and Bix is a really busy time and it means alot of running around for me so these bags will be perfect. I will look into getting one of these and give an update on how it works out.


No problem. I was exactly where you are now, about six months ago. The bags are well worth the price and there are so many different lines that you can find a solution to carrying just about anything in the way of video and computing equipment.


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2011)

peefyloo said:


> She has a strap mount for a vented helmet and another one called a "KiteHero." She uses that one the most. It is the same that is pictured in this video:



Thanks for that, there are a ton of related vids on youtube relating to mounting and breaking mounts from the vid you posted.


----------



## pardus (Aug 9, 2011)

The TV show One Man Army has contestants wearing what looks like the contour camera, footage looks pretty good.


----------



## Grey (Dec 11, 2011)

After looking and searching through tons of reviews and just going through lots of user made videos I have decided on the GoPro's new Hero 2 camera with water sports package. Also getting wrist mount and floatation thingy(In case it comes off while doing water sports) as add ons. Lucky for me I decided this as parentals were asking for christmas lists. Unlike my sisters I usually only ask for a couple of things and this year this was it. So It should be in my hands by the 25th and the fun will begin. I will try and post some video so others may see its awsomeness, should not be too long since my good buddy loves to snowboard.


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2011)

I've purchased the contour and fittings to mount it to my ACH.  Looking forward to using it.


----------



## Grey (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats awsome! I had been looking at different ways to mount a camera and I saw that thinking it would be something you would be interested in. If you ever get the chance I would love to see any video you got.


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2011)

Next chick I shag wearing my ACH, you will get some free porn!


----------



## Grey (Dec 11, 2011)

Perfect I was hoping you would say that, didnt want to be too direct.


----------



## pardus (Dec 12, 2011)

BTW things look much smaller on camera!   lol


----------



## AWP (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking at the video quality between Contour and the GoPro rig, the GP has a much better image. It sucks because you can mount a Contour on your weapon, but the video is subpar compared to the GoPro.


----------



## 18C4V (Dec 12, 2011)

I just got a Go Pro as a gift, I plan on using it during free fall ops focusing on canopy work for my guys. The ATIC committee (as of Jan/Feb) uses it and every debrief the video was clear and crisp.  We did a 25 K jump in Columbus OH, and one of the other MFF JM's had a contour duct taped to his Gentex.  I thought it was kind of sketchy since that was the highest he ever jumped with his camera and that it was taped with 100  mph to the side of his gentex. The video was crisp and clear also,  I did like the fact that it was on the side vs on the NODS bracket for the Go Pro. I would actually tape it to the right side so it wouldn't be a snag hazard on the RSL.


----------



## pardus (Dec 12, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Looking at the video quality between Contour and the GoPro rig, the GP has a much better image. It sucks because you can mount a Contour on your weapon, but the video is subpar compared to the GoPro.


 
Yeah, I would've preferred the GP but mounting it securely was what pushed me to the Contour.


----------



## Grey (Dec 12, 2011)

pardus said:


> Yeah, I would've preferred the GP but mounting it securely was what pushed me to the Contour.


Thats the reason I was so torn between the two.


----------



## AWP (Dec 13, 2011)

pardus said:


> Yeah, I would've preferred the GP but mounting it securely was what pushed me to the Contour.


 
You need mounting options?

http://www.chutingstar.com/newgear_en/photo-video/mounts

http://www.chutingstar.com/newgear_en/gopro-nvg-mount.html


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for that. They are better than what I'd seen before. I have the contour now though so I'll stick with it at least for now.


----------



## CDG (Dec 16, 2011)

pardus said:


> Next chick I shag


 
So about the 7th of Never?


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 19, 2011)

I had the contour HD Pro. Works perfectly fine for me and on daily patrols and some of the stuff we have gotten into. Comes with Audio/GPS built in it as well. I also bought the OPS-CORE  ACH mounting kit for an addition $100. Had the camera mounted and not on problem with it yet.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 19, 2011)

I prefer my helmet cam I got from http://www.firevideo.net/

My version which isn't HD is about the size of a single cr123 surefire.  Even the "low res" version I have kicks fucking ass.  Only bad thing is my version has just an internal battery that lasts 3 hours, but it'll take a beating and is small as hell.  The new ones are 1080 and have a rechargeable battery that you can swap out easily.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's a video from the same model I have.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is how i mount my contour helmet camera.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Grey (Dec 25, 2011)

The Go Pro is everything I wanted and more. It is amazing and super user friendly. Controls are simple and easy to use, yet there is so much you can do with the camera itself. Video, photos, time lapse, photo burst can all be adjusted to the way you want it right on the camera. The basic outdoor package comes with four adhesive mounts, headstrap,pivot arm, bike helmet strap and an extra back door that increases microphone quality(but is no longer water proof). On top of this I got the flotation add on as well as wrist mount(which I love). Quality of video and photos is beautiful. The Tenba Shoot-Out bag which I also got is perfect for everything I need to carry with me. Thank you Pardus for getting me into the Go Pro(even though you went with Contour) and Dame for suggesting the Tenba bags!


----------



## pardus (Dec 25, 2011)

Nick, you are very welcome. Glad to hear you are happy with it.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 26, 2011)

I've using my GoPro in the NVG mount for about 2 months now while we do pre-deployment workups, and its been totally stellar.  Video quality is great, audio quality is pretty good, and the long battery life means I can shoot an entire day worth of stuff.  Im a conventional guy so we dont have any of the cool helmets and mounts for them, which is part of the reason why I stayed away from the ContourHD.  Also it gets TONS of curious looks and questions about it, which is pretty cool.  I've had a couple folks buy them after seeing the footage from it.


----------



## Grey (Mar 17, 2012)

Brought the GoPro along to the St. Paty's day parade. Set it on the time lapse to shoot a photo every minute and strapped it on my hat. I did this in a hope to double the amount of crowd shots I had from simply walking among them. As I expected not all of them were amazing but I was surprised by some of the shots I got. Here is one of the slide shows that came from the GoPro.

http://qctimes.com/news/grand-parade/collection_3d0c6f6a-7070-11e1-b23f-001871e3ce6c.html#0


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 17, 2012)

Holy shit...this could be how GGW started.


----------



## Grey (Mar 17, 2012)

Here I am with it strapped to my hat. Real useful tool.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a replacement lens cap for the Contour?  I lost mine somewhere between the states and Manas, and cant seem to find anywhere that'll sell JUST the lens cap.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 18, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Anyone know where I can get a replacement lens cap for the Contour? I lost mine somewhere between the states and Manas, and cant seem to find anywhere that'll sell JUST the lens cap.


http://store.contour.com/replacement-parts-c7.aspx


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 19, 2012)

Praise allah


----------



## Grey (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is a time lapse I did last night.


----------



## Grey (Jul 10, 2012)

Here I am with the Tenba bag (and many other various pouches/bags) during the John Deer Classic which is the exact event I had in mind when asking about a bag! Cant thank you enough Dame !


----------



## Dame (Jul 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Here I am with the Tenba bag (and many other various pouches/bags) during the John Deer Classic which is the exact event I had in mind when asking about a bag! Cant thank you enough Dame !
> View attachment 6332


Happy to help. I love my Tenba bag and would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jul 12, 2012)

I just bought a Contour camera. I have it set up to mount on my bow during my September Archery Bull Elk hunt. I can also mount it on my helmet and the quad rail of any of my guns. It's pretty bitchin and hope to capture a kill in a couple of months!


----------

